# What's Up With D&D? for Monday, 14 November 2011



## Gaming Tonic (Nov 14, 2011)

This week was a good one for fans of the swordmage as we get two different articles to support one of my favorite classes.  We are also provided with some rules updates, some insight on martial practices, and of course D&D Encounters kicks off a new campaign.  Well, just read for yourself.

Class Acts: Swordmage by Tim Eagon introduces The Winterguard of Cendriane.  Seven new powers and a new grandmaster training await your character once they are excepted into the Winterguard Marshals.  More support for swordmage makes me happy.


Monte Cook takes a look at customization in Customized Complexity for _Legends & Lore_.  How much customization is too much?  Monte asks that question and allows for you to give a few answers yourself.  Do we want more customization in the game?

[*]Reflections of Ruin in _Dungeon 196_ by John Rossomangno gives you a 7th level adventure set in the Chaos Scar and can be used with or without the events in _The Madness of Gardmore Abbey_.  This is a clever short adventure and the Single-Use Terrain Brazier is actually potent and effective enough tha a PC might stop to use it instead of just attacking.

[*]Official Rules and D&D Errata Updates are out.  Some adjustments to material presented in the _Demonmicon_, _Mordenkainen's Magnificient Emporium_, _Dragon 397_ and _404_.  Errata, a necessary evil for game balance.

[*]Nerathi Legends: The Knights of Rethmil by Richard Baker in _Dragon 405_ details a new organization for your game.  We get the details on a fantasy city, Alam-Reth, an order of knights, The Hyarthan Order, and a new swordmage at-will power which allows the swordmage can use with a charge, Arcane Lance.  A power of that sort has been requested for a bit, so thank you for listening.

[*]In Design & Development, Jennifer Clark Wilkes gives you a glimpse at Fury of the Feywild.  Released alongside _The Heroes of the Feywild_ these Fortune Cards have a distinctively fey feel to them and are the perfect thing to throw into your game for a little wild spice.

[*]Chris Perkins takes a look at humor in D&D games in _The Dungeon Master Experience_: Lloyd the Beholder.  Comedy in a  game is a great thing but how much is too much?  Some great thoughts on telling what is the right amount of humor for your players.

[*]Continuing along talking about comedy Epic Campaign #12 and #13 by Aaron Williams continues the adventures of Krozat the Mighty.  If you haven't been reading then go back and catch up it isn't too late.  We will wait for you to finish.

[*]The Heroes of the Feywild Art Gallery has arrived.  There are some amazing pieces for you to use in Character Builder as a portrait for your PC or to describe some fey NPC's in your game.  A picture is worth a thousand gold, or something like that.


[*]Rich Baker takes on your questions in Rule of Three.  This week he answers questions regarding the arcanist playtest, player response and whether we will see more martial practices, and how roles have worked in 4E.  What he says about martial practices is true and sad.

[*]Evil Campaigns: Book of Vile Darkness Excerpts by Bart Carroll gives you a look at the theme of the new accessory and how to apply all of the darkness to your game.  Take a look at some campaign arcs for all three tiers including epic tier.  

[*]D&D Encounters kicks off a new session with Beyond the Crystal Cave on November 16th.  Check with your brick and mortar store or click here to find a participating store.  Collect your Renown points now.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 15, 2011)

Gaming Tonic said:


> Rich Baker takes on your questions in Rule of Three.  This week he answers questions regarding (. . .) how roles have worked in 4E.





I've started a thread in the General Forum on Roles in Roleplaying Games.


----------

